# Denicotea or Gasparini or Sahin... help me decide



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, 
I was a long time Cigarette smoker but it's been 6 months since I quit.
i've always had a passion for pipes.
i've smoked that nasty Captain Black with cheap unworhty pipes here and there which had put me off everytime. the thing burns hot and tastes bad plus that disappointing tongue-bite.

things are getting more serious now...
our local store offers these three brands from Germany, Italy and Turkey.
so, which one would you recommend to a beginner?
(please no Dr. ..., Savinelli, Peterson, Corncub, etc. those are not available in my area and i can't buy them online).

What shape should i go for?
(i included images but this showed up: To be able to post links or images your post count must be 30 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.)

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The only brand of the pipes listed that I have heard of is the sahin, I have one and for its price it is a good pipe. I dont know how much your shop is charging for them, but I paid about $35 for mine.

Just curious, why can't you buy online?


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> The only brand of the pipes listed that I have heard of is the sahin, I have one and for its price it is a good pipe. I dont know how much your shop is charging for them, but I paid about $35 for mine.
> 
> Just curious, why can't you buy online?


Thank tou so much for the fast reply.
the Gasparinis i saw were better than Sahins in terms of build quality.
they also look better and are more well built though both in the same price range.
search for gasparini pipes on google you will find their website.
i just don't know what pipe shape is the best for a beginner.
i seem to be fond of Straight ones more.



> Just curious, why can't you buy online?


I'm based in Iran thats why.
the


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Just curious, why can't you buy online?


My guess is he is in Iran.

In the early '70's I bought a Sahin pipe while visiting Greece. The shop owner said he could only sell to tourists, the locals would not touch them. I think there was/is bad blood between the Greeks and the Turks.

As I remember, it was a good smoker, made from local briar, but who knows. Turkey is a major producer of meerschaum, I think. Might be able to get a deal.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

How did you guess it man? 
many ppl know Sahins but no one knows of this old italian brand haha
what shape? zulu, apple, straight, bent, ... ?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

MOSQUILLER said:


> How did you guess it man?
> many ppl know Sahins but no one knows of this old italian brand haha
> *what shape*? zulu, apple, straight, bent, ... ?


Can't really help you with that one... It all depends on what you like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Being a new pipe smoker and your limited variety of pipes, go with what you can get and like. Do try to get a pipe with a medium size bowl. It will take awhile to learn to load and light you new pipe.

Spend a bunch of time on the pipe forums reading all the different reviews of tobacco and the techniques used to smoke them. Think of this as a lifestyle hobby, do not get discouraged and above all, watch out for the slope!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

What types of tobaccos do they offer? Also, I've heard of denicotea, though I have no review to offer...


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to Nick S, Fuzzy and InsidiousTact.
very many tobacco brands are available:
Dan, Planta, DTM, Colts, Springwater, ... and Captain Blacks.
i found another seller who also offers Savinellis and Petersons.
cheapest Peterson was sold for 150$ and savinelli 130$.
he also showed me an Amphora pipe which are made in holland but i think they are made in various countries and labled as Amphora.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

MOSQUILLER said:


> Thanks to Nick S, Fuzzy and InsidiousTact.
> very many tobacco brands are available:
> Dan, Planta, DTM, Colts, Springwater, ... and Captain Blacks.
> i found another seller who also offers Savinellis and Petersons.
> ...


Dan tobaccos are good tobaccos, they may even have some of the hard to find Hamborger Veermaster...


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Dan tobaccos are good tobaccos, they may even have some of the hard to find Hamborger Veermaster...


yeah i know the hamborger is quiet famous and are available here.
i'm gonna buy a veermaster, white captain and a pack of springwater.
captain is a good starter and also cheap.
should I keep the tobaccos in their pack/can or put them in a jar ?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

MOSQUILLER said:


> yeah i know the hamborger is quiet famous and are available here.
> i'm gonna buy a veermaster, white captain and a pack of springwater.
> captain is a good starter and also cheap.
> should I keep the tobaccos in their pack/can or put them in a jar ?


Dan is good stuff, instead of the CB white I'd go with Dan tobacco blue note. For the Dan, I'd say a jar after opening to keep it freshest. If it's CB, pouch would be fine.

And if you can afford it, get the savinelli, you won't regret it! If not, listen to the others as to which one to get.

Does Iran let you receive packages and things?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> Dan is good stuff, instead of the CB white I'd go with Dan tobacco blue note. For the Dan, I'd say a jar after opening to keep it freshest. If it's CB, pouch would be fine.
> 
> And if you can afford it, get the savinelli, you won't regret it! If not, listen to the others as to which one to get.
> 
> *Does Iran let you receive packages and things?*


:mischief: I was kind of wondering the same thing...


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> Dan is good stuff, instead of the CB white I'd go with Dan tobacco blue note. For the Dan, I'd say a jar after opening to keep it freshest. If it's CB, pouch would be fine.
> 
> And if you can afford it, get the savinelli, you won't regret it! If not, listen to the others as to which one to get.
> 
> Does Iran let you receive packages and things?


CB sells for 5000 Toman that is about 6 US dollars.
Blue note = 24,000 toman = 30 dollars but i may get it as well.
my problem is that i've lost my job which means I don't have to spend much and save as little as i can till I find another so I can't afford the Savinelli at the moment. maybe later.
yeah they let me send/recieve stuffs.
i can even purchase on ebay through a go-between but twice or even triple it's original price.
(i ordered a $39 Vostok Komandirskie watch and paid $100 for it).
:idea: right now i'm thinking of buying one of those Gasparinis.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

MOSQUILLER said:


> yeah they let me send/recieve stuffs.


Here at puff, this is what we're really concerned about. I hate to see repressive govt stop somebody from doing something they enjoy..

May I suggest posting your mailing address in your community profile? Seriously.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> May I suggest posting your mailing address in your community profile? Seriously.


Sure man, but may I ask why?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

MOSQUILLER said:


> Sure man, but may I ask why?


Well, let's just say that puff is generous. It may take a bit, but it rings true. Trust me.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Oct 4, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> Well, let's just say that puff is generous. It may take a bit, but it rings true. Trust me.


I may not be home most of the day so i leaved my grandma's address in the profile.
man if you're going to send me something please let me know about it so i can send you a thing in return.


----------

